# Top 10 Halloween



## Isis (Oct 16, 2003)

Hmm...quite funny and interesting. 

The phrases may not be dirty but my mind will make them so.

Greetings, salutations and all that jazz.


----------



## deadinside (Nov 21, 2003)

I see it! lol 
they arent supposed to be dirt but with my mind they come out perverted. lol

Tiff


----------



## blackwidow (Jun 13, 2004)

Hahaha...Oh, I'm a baaaad girl!

Something wicked this way comes...


----------



## frightmaster (Jun 8, 2004)

OMG, Way to funny. I am not sure how anyone can NOT take them to the gutter. 

Great job Richie....


----------



## Fleshrot (Jul 19, 2004)

Ah Jeeze! What tha!? Very funny stuff! I can't help but to have my mind in the gutter too! The guys 3 main guys I work with at the haunt during the off season building an such, it's their fault I turned out this way- way perverted mind I mean!


----------



## drpepper293 (Aug 17, 2004)

funny and very clever


----------



## KILLER CLOWN (Oct 16, 2004)

I like those my mind was in the gutter, just like my house.

"I'm the child of darkness, the eater of worlds." Pennywise the Clown


----------



## thehalloweenqn (Oct 3, 2004)

These are too funny!



I could feel the soft, shivering touch of the lips on the sensitive skin of my throat, and the hard dents of two sharp teeth, there I closed my eyes in langorous ecstasy and waited, waited with beating heart-Bram Stoker


----------

